# Nortel Networks - Harlow - May 2012



## Lost Explorer (May 13, 2012)

Recently went here with burb147. A generally chilled out explore. Definitely didn't see this place at its best!



> Nortel Networks Corporation, formerly known as*Northern Telecom Limited*and sometimes known simply as*Nortel, was a*multinational*telecommunications*equipment*manufacturer headquartered in*Ontario,*Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































































































Security doing a sterling job! He was actually on his phone. During the time there he also cleaned his car whilst listening to loud music! 

Thanks for looking! As usual the rest of the photos are here!


----------



## Gavanova (May 13, 2012)

Nice job mate! Never seen that place for. Props.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 13, 2012)

Now that I do like, nice one.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 14, 2012)

Amazing building going to waste,great photos.


----------



## bristourbexlover (May 14, 2012)

typical security at its best!


----------



## nelly (May 14, 2012)

Nice mooch this, there are rumors that a company called Pitney Bowes will be taking over the building later this year 

Good photos mate


----------



## UrbanX (May 14, 2012)

I love this explore, and your photos & write up are top notch. Cheers for sharing!


----------

